# Always something new to see



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Another one of our guys removed this from under a cabin today, any guesses as to what did that?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gofer.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A rat.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i dont know what did it but i am not going down there:blink:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

It was a beaver!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like an open flame to me.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> It was a beaver!


Well u know....Beavers are always looking for pipe:laughing:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

.22 will fix that right up


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

ABS and beavers... I am feeling very patriotic right now


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I know! A truly Canadian phenomenon


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't think they would eat that much plastic. 

It probably already died from not being able to pass it.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I would have thought it would stop as soon as it hit sewer gas, but it sure ate a lot


----------

